# Hull ferry V Dover ferry



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

On our next European holiday we are going to do Northern Europe (German Coast etc). Had initially wanted to do Norway but can't get three weeks off so the idea is to go to some of the islands on the German coast and work south.

Anyway, as I'm coming from Merseyside it's a bit of a treck to Dover then driving north again so I'm thinking of jumping across the M62 to Hull to get the overnight ferry to Rotterdam.

So is it worth the extra cost?

Opinions as always are appreciated

Graham


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Graham

It would help if you told us the comparative costs. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Can't advise on the North Sea bit, but if cost is a factor do not think of taking the MH on the train to Sylt - it's only for millionaires :wink:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

As time is a factor Hull ferry is a good idea, but expensive, you get a 4 berth cabin for the same price as a 2 berth( both standard).
You could also think about going out from Dover and back to Hull, we did this last year and will most likely do it this year again.
Look out for deals I managed to save £50 the meal deal of breakfast and evening meal is reasonable value, and we have always found something we like.
If you do take this route remember your van and any bike rack etc will be measured at the docks on your way out. You WILL be charged any excess, our cc booking used a database for length despite being told the length of the van and bike rack a costly mistake. 

Sue


----------



## LindaB (May 16, 2010)

It's totally down to cost. We often take the Hull to Zebrugge ferry if travelling to northern Europe as I hate to the drive to Dover and whilst my husband is working we can afford it.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

According to Autoroute the round trip difference in mileage between J21a - Rotterdam via Hull ferry and J21a - Rotterdam via Dover ferry is just about 700 miles and unless you really push the driving at each end of your holiday 3-4days of your holiday will be just spent travelling.

As I've said elsewhere, my rule of thumb for comparing mileage with ferry costs is 30p/mile and 700x0.30p=£210.

I can't value the loss of 3-4days of holiday for you, but the loss can't be ignored and so you need to put a value on that.

For me (at least) Dover would have to be well over £300 cheaper to compensate and make the extra driving etc. worthwhile.

............... and time isn't really a factor to me either.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

[quote="gholt417"So is it worth the extra cost?[/quote]

Yes!

We live in Bolton, I only ever drive to southern ports if our destination is Iberia, otherwise it's Zeebrugge for France, or Rotterdam for Holland where our boats are.

Think of it as a toll you pay to avoid the M25 .....


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Hull for me every time travelling from Scotland. Holiday starts on the ferry, nice evening meal (pre-book) to save money, a relaxing drink not bad entertainment and a nights sleep. I would not pay for their breakfasts though, they are worse than a greasy spoon (apologies to some of the great greasy spoon breakfasts I have had). Have a coffee and pastry; keeps you going until you land.

Play around with their booking system, they have some good deals.

Have a great holiday

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Does this mean if I am going to tour Germany that I would be better off using Hull as apposed to Dover.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> Does this mean if I am going to tour Germany that I would be better off using Hull as apposed to Dover.
> 
> cabby


Not if you are starting from Eastbourne. 
But it might be worth considering Harwich - Hook of Holland.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We go Harwich - Hook every year to the Nuenen engine show, then we drive down through Luxembourg, Belgium etc.

The guys that use the Hull boats always reckon they are expensive and a few come down to Harwich or go all the way round and use the Tunnel.

Stena we have been pleased with, nice new boats, good food and there's lots of space on the boats.

It's a nice start to the holiday for us too.

Peter


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Stanner has got it spot on in my view !!!

I have a similar dilema living In Weymouth. Its 200 miles to Dover and a ferry/tunnel is about £150 return for me (yes I know there are sometimes better deals) Plus it takes up 2 days of any break.

If I choose to go via Portsmouth I save the drive to and from Dover ( 100 miles less each way) but boy I have to pay for it in the ferry cost :roll: like close to £400. Now £250 buys me a lot of Diesel/nights on a campsite/Aire or of course WINE !!!!

I dont mind the drive TO Dover as its always at the start of any trip so I treat it as part of my holiday, but its an interminable slog (4.5 - 5 hours) coming back when, realistically all I want to do is get home. 

You can save time OR money, never both! so you need to decide what is more important to you and base your decision on that.


----------



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> It would help if you told us the comparative costs. :wink:
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

Hull is just under £400 compared to about £100 for Dover.

I have not thought of Harwich so maybe look at that too. Recently the trip down past London has been a nightmare. Last August came up with the idea of setting off at 9pm and grab a couple of hours on Marine Parade. Just my look that most of the M25 was closed for overnoght repairs. oops.

Graham


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

We have used the tunnel the last 3 times into France and last year going across to Belgium into Luxemburg and down through Germany made me think, as I find the return from the tunnel around the M25 and back North more tedious every time. :x 
Our problem is we have a small dog who we do not like to leave caged other than for short periods in the motorhome :? 

Has anyone taken their dog and if so what are the arrangements or options?


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We're looking at Amsterdam in October, travelling from Norfolk. 

Harwich - Hook costs £180 (approx.) whilst tickets are not yet available on the Chunnel (however, mid June would be £180 approx.) So the only difference is 320 miles of driving (give or take 6h of sea-sickness?).

An easy choice for us - Gordon


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks, 6 hours on the ferry, not for me.will continue to use the tunnel.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "gholt417"
> 
> Hull is just under £400 compared to about £100 for Dover.
> 
> I have not thought of Harwich so maybe look at that too.


A Harwich day crossing is shorter and a fair bit cheaper than Hull and as Peter said a nice crossing on nice boats AND you land north of the Maas/Rhine/whatever estuary so it is an easier journey north up the coast.

Also if you use the A.14/A.12 instead of the M.11/A.140(?) past Stansted to get to Harwich it's dual carriageway most of the way.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

We have just booked Hull Zeebrugge crossing for early Feb returning Easter weekend, booked through Caravan Club £325 which includes upgraded 4 berth outside cabin and 7 nights camping cheques worth £100 so crossing only £225 really.

At that rate they would have to pay us to drive to Dover before we would even consider it.

Martin


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

*Ferry and Tunnel*

Hi we have just done the ferry and it will have cost us about £400 return, try Caravan and Camping to book as they seem to amongst cheapest.We decided to miss the the usual drive to Dover as it is 300 miles for us and only 80 miles to Calais on the other side (Zeebrugge to Calais, so as it was winter we decided on the easier option ( We live in Hull)As regards the food it was excellent both evening meal and big breakfast, being buffet style as much as you can eat, so the chap who said it was greasy spoon standard must have gone on a off day.For us it was the convenience of it and we had a good crossing in a 4 berth so no bunks to climb. Summertime we enjoy the drive down to Dover so its just a matter of choice.As was alredy said your holiday starts as soon as you board.Hope this helps Cheers


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We priced the Hull crossings compared to other options and a single with 4 berth cabin for a six metre MH came out at £292 with the clubs.

We've paid £74 single for the Harwich - Hook daytime crossing. I think we got a motorhomes go at the car rate offer  

We had a row with the check-in clerk at Hull who insisted our bog standard Ducato LWB van conversion (not maxi) was 6.15 metres when he measured it with his builder's tape measure. We showed him the handbook which states 5.99 metres but he wouldn't accept it and charged us £25 extra which we eventually got refunded by their head office.

I'm reluctant to go through Hull again  

Steve


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We are travelling east to Poland and will be going via an overnight sailing on the Harwich > Hook of Holland ferry.

We used the same ferry when we did the German and Dutch coastline on the way home.


----------



## MoocherMcGee (Oct 24, 2013)

I notice nobody has mentioned the DFDS Newcastle to Amsterdam route, it may be an option coming from Merseyside.


----------



## critch12 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi We live near Chorley, and have used the Hull Ferry to Rotterdam several times,even though it meant going through Yorkshire, forget the price it is much better than trogging all the way to Dover, make sure that you get a quote from Camping Cheques as they are usually much cheaper for the P and O ferries.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have fell in and out of favour with P&O North sea. Pricing mainly and being petty. Some of the Crew can be a bit off. Last used P&O in December 2014, Rotterdam - Hull. £175 one way, 2 berth outside cabin. We got a small Discount through Caravan Club.

When we used to be able to go via Stena with unlimited Tesco Deals, we did that. But From Cheshire, Harwich is an 4rse in the world of a place to get to. We would book nice cabins and pay for meals in the Al-A-Carte restaurants with the vouchers. Now, on this route the amount of deals is limited.

The Crew on Stena are really nice. A mixture of Dutch, British and South East Asian.

As we now have a 2m shorter motorhome. The Prices in lower seasons With P&O are more reasonable. It actually works out cheaper than using Stena (prices gone up). Plus the trip to Hull is 100 miles, so cheaper than Harwich which is 235 miles.

If going via Hull to Rotterdam/Zebrugge for you. I am guessing 125-135 miles?. That would get you halfway to Dover.

Also, bear in mind how easy the M62 can get Snarled anywhere before Leeds. The latest check-in time on the P&O North Sea routes is 90 minutes. Add to this the 2 1/4 to 3 hour drive and I would say at least a two hour safety margin. 

This brings the total to 6 1/2 hours before you set sail for the night. With good road conditions, you could get to Folkestone / Dover in that time and have the flexibility should you get delayed. There is at most one boat a day on the Rotterdam route, miss that!.

Why not try it one way?

We are heading to the Alps in March. I am only using Eurotunnel because the owe me a Free Return crossing. I am going to Berlin later in the year and will use Eurotunnel out as they also owe me some money. But will head back from Rotterdam as it is easier for me. 

Let me know if you need any more help?

Trev.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Hull Ferry*



critch12 said:


> Hi We live near Chorley, and have used the Hull Ferry to Rotterdam several times,even though it meant going through Yorkshire, forget the price it is much better than trogging all the way to Dover, make sure that you get a quote from Camping Cheques as they are usually much cheaper for the P and O ferries.


I am sure you could make your way down into the Peak District and cross into Lincolnshire,cross the Humber Bridge into Hull and crawl around to the Ferry Terminal,this way you'd hardl touch "Yorkshire "!!!

Us Yorkshire folk don't much like you Lancastrians coming into our county anyway,for us we don't ever need to pass through Lancashire as its got knowt to offer other than rain!


----------



## critch12 (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: Hull Ferry*



Littlebt said:


> critch12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi We live near Chorley, and have used the Hull Ferry to Rotterdam several times,even though it meant going through Yorkshire, forget the price it is much better than trogging all the way to Dover, make sure that you get a quote from Camping Cheques as they are usually much cheaper for the P and O ferries.
> ...


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I have booked the Zeebbruge to Hull ferry for the 20th of March, we will give it a try seeing as we live only 20 minutes from the ferry in Hull, 

I hate the slog down or back from Dover with all the idiots pushing and shoveing to gain an extra minute, cutting you up or out at every oppertunity, driving on the continent spoils you for UK driving.

ray.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Hull Ferry*



critch12 said:


> Littlebt said:
> 
> 
> > critch12 said:
> ...


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Hull*

My apologies to the OP for going off topic. ccasion5:


----------



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

*DFDS Newcastle to Ijmuiden.*

Just booked DFDS to Ijmuiden, as it really is no contest from Edinburgh.
Out at the end of May and back late June.

Drive to Dover plus ferry, best I could do was £414.00 with what I consider 
a horrendous drive, and probably a stop both ways.

Drive to Hull plus ferry, best I could do was £559.00 but put off a bit by comments of a few friends, about the service.

Newcastle to Ijmuiden was the same headline price as last year £522.00,
with Tesco vouchers, brought it down to £312.00 plus £60.00 in fuel.
Two and a half hours drive, easy check in, pleasant staff, leisurely breakfast
and civilised disembarkation time. No contest for us.

Stewart.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

critch12 said:


> Hi We live near Chorley, and have used the Hull Ferry to Rotterdam several times,even though it meant going through Yorkshire, forget the price it is much better than trogging all the way to Dover, make sure that you get a quote from Camping Cheques as they are usually much cheaper for the P and O ferries.


Nice place Chorley, lived there for 20+ years now on the other side of the penines.
Thanks for the heads up on Camping Cheque prices for the ferry.

sue


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> I have booked the Zeebbruge to Hull ferry for the 20th of March, we will give it a try seeing as we live only 20 minutes from the ferry in Hull,
> 
> I hate the slog down or back from Dover with all the idiots pushing and shoveing to gain an extra minute, cutting you up or out at every oppertunity, driving on the continent spoils you for UK driving.
> 
> ray.


Now there is a co-incidence so do we 
Sue


----------

